# Need Arabic Language for Win XP Professional. where can I ge



## Yoda (Oct 28, 2004)

hi,

The problem is I have a .rar file which is password Protected. But the password is in Arabic. I copied and pasted it but no use. WinRAR says password is incorrect.

the password :
منتديات نبع العرب
in arabic i dont know it can be work with.


To change the Language from English to Arabic in my Win XP Prof.

I went to...

Control Panel>>Regional and Language

but I couldn't find it. 

Also my friend sent me suggestions to change into Arabic Language if I have got that language.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Control Panel>>Regional and Language>>choose arabic from regional options >> in languages tab install files for complex script and right-to-left 
languages(including thai)>>> from advanced tab choose arabic and apply

now when you'll restart you should see the above text in arabic and all you have todo is COPY/PASTE it as your password.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another friend wrote
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Altho' u can see the arabic text for password u must do the following step...

make sure...

from Control Panel -> Regional and Languages Options

Regional Options - let say Arabic (saudi arabia)
Languages - tick box Install Files for complex script and right to left languages (inc. thai)
Advanced - Select Arabic (Saudi Arabia)

Wait till windows ask you to restart the computer... i mean u must restart...  then comeback here...copy past the arabic password .... 

منتديات نبع العرب

then your winrar should extract nicely

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm confused expalin me this

i'm a bit confused with his message is that thai or arabic language to choose.

Where to get the language and how to install it.

Thanx in anticipation
Arsenal


----------



## KHUBBU (Oct 28, 2004)

i copied it and pasted in the notepad, it gives a different word there.

منتديات نبع العرب 

 it is read from right to left. ican tell u the last word is "al-arab".
don't know if it is of any help.


----------



## KHUBBU (Oct 28, 2004)

the second word is "nabi". i thought the only difference in urdu and arabic was the puctuations in arabic, there' no punctuations here.
can't decide on the first word without punctuations.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 28, 2004)

you need an "Arabic LIP" ( Language Interface Pack )
look in google with these words "arabic lip download" or "arabic ime download"

*www.microsoft.com/middleeast/arabicdev/farsi/wPaper.asp
this link has something to do with farsi ..
i dont know the nuances so wont say more !!


----------



## Yoda (Oct 29, 2004)

*Thnax*

Thankyou all guys for ur replies. I somehow changed my language to Arabic with my win XP CD-Rom. After 5 Tries WinRAR finally accpeted the arabic password

منتديات نبع العرب 

After changing to Arabic(Saudi Arabia) i finally got my software from the hands of WinRAR.    

Relieved.


----------

